# Making some BBQ sauce.



## baz senior (Jun 7, 2014)

As today looked like being pants, a trip down the local supermarket got me all I needed for making a batch of Billbo's World Famous BBQ Sauce.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/77564/billbos-world-famous-dry-rub-bbq-sauce-recipes

Having read the thread it looked like a good bet. I could not believe how much Garlic is in this, it took three whole bulbs, these were big organic one's, as the basic one's looked like they had been dug up with King Tut. About 75-80 grams in total.

I put the onion, green pepper and the garlic through a small food processor to get evenly sized small chunks before adding them to the pot.
Be real careful when starting off, it is way to easy to burn the onions and then the garlic if you don't watch it. If you do, bin it and start again, the bitter taste will only ruin the rest of the sauce.
Once you are happy that the garlic is cooked out, really, only 1 minute, then add the tomato sauce. Over here I used a good quality Passata. (2X 500ml). I put all the other ingredients into a large ceramic jug and gave it a good stir before adding to the pot, it just saves messing about measuring individual ingredients into the pot.
After that put it on the smallest burner or hob plate you have and on the lowest setting, just as in the post. Again if you put too much heat in, it will burn the sugars onto the bottom of the pan, and it will create black flecks in the sauce. Then stir every 20 mins at the minimum. 
Using a bloody big saucepan will stop it sticking to every surface within three feet, it bubbles like a lava pool in a volcano. Failing that stick one of those mesh screens on top, the good lady might let you keep the tenor voice.

I can only say it smells amazing, the house smells awesome. 
I wimpped out and didn't put anywhere near as much Tabasco in, but there was a couple of good shakes! I also added a 1/4 cup of a well known Bourbon, and 2 tablespoons of Cointreau. I have done this with other sauces i have made and it gives a lovely depth of flavour.

It's now been on the go since three o'clock and the last stir should do it. Iam going to let it cool over night with a lid on and bottle it into well washed old sauce and mayo bottles tomorrow morning. These get a teaspoon of water in them and twenty seconds in the microwave, this should sterilise them. 
I reckon a bacon butty with the new batch of sauce should be an adequate test.

Wow, you get the sweet flavours first, then garlic-onion, then the lemon-vinegar and it finishes with a little bit of heat. Love it.

Cheers Billbo, you should be proud of this.














Image



__ baz senior
__ Jun 7, 2014


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 7, 2014)

Hi Baz, put the Bacon on, I am passing in the morning!  Looks good, I have copied his link and will give it a go myself.

Smokin Monkey


----------



## baz senior (Jun 7, 2014)

No worries, what time you around?


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello Baz.  I am not a sauce fan but that sounds like something to try.  I usually offer a sauce on the side especially when I have guests.  Did you add the liquid smoke and if so where did ya find it?  Thanks for the link.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi Baz, only joking about dropping in! Can just about smell the Bacon from here!

Smokin Monkey


----------



## baz senior (Jun 8, 2014)

Ah, never mind Iam sure it will find a good home.

Danny, I got the liquid smoke from here. I think you can get it from Amazon as well.

http://www.scorchio.co.uk/colgin-liquid-smoke-natural-hickory-p-1506.html

 I used Stubbs Hickory liquid smoke before, but on checking the bottle, which had enough to be going on with, the best before was Nov 2010.
So I opened this bottle, and I found it to be a smoother flavour, not so in your face smokey.

Iam pleased with the sauce, It turns out to be  a good well balanced sauce and is way better than the supermarket stuff, which tends to be brown sauce with more sugar and liquid smoke added.
There's very little salt in this, just a pinch with pepper when sweating off the onions, so to get so much flavour out of it without adding the trick ingredients says a lot about it's quality.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello Baz.  Great site.  Thanks for the link.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## darwin101 (Jun 10, 2014)

Baz, that is a good lookin pot of sauce, and thanks for the link.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   Every time I have done it from scratch I seem to get it on the ceiling.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Colgin is a brand I see over here in most stores.  If you don't like the taste of liquid smoke try smoking your own onions, tomatoes and chilis.  Smoked fresh vegetables make great sauce.  :)


----------

